# Ruger Gold Label SxS in American Rifleman June 05



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just read the RGL article in June 2005 issue on The American Rifleman. 
Very nice and well put together article.

It is the basic article on how they came upon building the RGL. 
Very little is said on shooting it.

My guess (since I own one) is it will be an enduring, tough side 
by side shotgun, just by the way it is made/designed and modern metals/steels (high strength) used.

The pictures in the article are the best I have seen, just what 
you would see if taken apart.

Just remember it's a $2000 SxS shotgun. Not a $3000, $5000, or +$10,000 shotgun.


----------

